# Hartford Detective Arrested For Murder



## CruiserHPD (May 28, 2003)

Attached here is the web-site made by friends of Bob Lawlor, a Hartford, CT Detective who shot and killed an 18 year old black male while questioning him and his friend in a vehicle. His partner that late night was a six-mont on the job ATF agent who refused to stand-by Detective Lawlor's report and, in fact, helped the authorities to determine that Lawlor should be arrested.

All the facts are on the site.

I have posted this because it is a very real possibility that something like this could happen to any police officer who is "doing his job".

http://www.officerinneed.com/index.html

Thanks;

John Bruce Carrier
HPD 1980-2000


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Done


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

What is it with these asshat prosecutors?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thread Pinned.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

never trust a fed for a partner.
useless pencil pushers.

they have no concept of police work or the streets. their only claim to fame is an endless stream of money for investigations and equipment. outside of that there isn't an ounce of cop in any of them.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Roger that, 94c. Accountants and lawyers with guns and badges. There are rare occasions when you run into a former cop...but they have defected to the dark side so you can't trust them either.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Cruiser - please join up at ConnCops.com and post it there...I don't want to post it for you and steal your thread. Thanks.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

kttref.

I'm surprised this matter had not been addressed before now. I first became aware of the situation when I heard it on the WCCC morning show: I hadn't changed freqs yet (WAQY "Bax and O'Brian" in the AM, WCCC in the afternoon). Sebastian was talking about it when I put the radio on in the morning and I listened to his take. I watched this site for info, but to no avail. I'm glad the details are out...figures a Fed Rat is involved.

Remember all you freedom loving persons: Better Dead than Fed.

</IMG>


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

I hope all works out for our Brother officer


----------



## CruiserHPD (May 28, 2003)

Thanks for tip on Conncops.com. I didn't even know of it. I'll definitely post the thread here and the link.

You may be interested to know that at Lawlor's last court date (Jan 7 I think) the "victims" father confronted Bob and challenged him, calling the detective a "punk-ass white boy". He was (God Bless them) promptly arrested by The CT State Police for - get this - a "hate crime". 

Of course when released he could only ask why HE was arrested for a hate crime when Bob Lawlor shot and killed his son. 

Bob Lawlor didn't "hate" his son, he was doing his job and stopped two criminals with records of armed robbery from robbing the convenience store they were parked in.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Didn't this same type of thing happen in the western part of the state
a few years ago ?
If I remember the officer was convicted and is serving time now.


----------



## 14298a (Dec 8, 2006)

The officer appealed his conviction and it was overturned and remanded for new trial, he took a plea deal so he could put it behind him. No jail time involved.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Update on Robert Lawlor:

http://www.helplawlor.com/ATF-docurment_presents_challenge.htm


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Here you are in a high crime area. Dealing with some serious felons.
And pretty boy Fed is talking on his cell phone.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I guess it could have been worse, the DEA agent who shot himself in the foot could have been his partner.


----------

